# Crazy sh!t your WW says



## RadicallyAccepting (Oct 19, 2011)

I've been talking to a few people around here about our WW. We all think we have a unique, unbelievable story. It always turns out that they do and say the same things, even when the situations are completely different.

I really felt like I was alone, and that the crazy things my WW said were somehow unique. So let's talk about the crazy sh!t that our WW say to us, I think we'll find that they are all reading from the same script.


----------



## Geoffrey Marsh (Aug 11, 2011)

"You don't trust me?"


----------



## 04190513 (Jun 27, 2011)

"I didn't want to cross that line"


----------



## RadicallyAccepting (Oct 19, 2011)

"You are deceitful and malicious"


----------



## RadicallyAccepting (Oct 19, 2011)

My favorite:

"This is all your fault! I wouldn't have done this if it weren't for you! This is the best thing that has ever happened to me! I deserve to be happy"

All in one breath.

I actually did it one day.

"So you should be thanking me for maing you do the bes tthing that ever happened to you?"

I had to duck really quick.


----------



## tigercat (Oct 6, 2011)

well my wife sent me this message 2 weeks before she told me she didn't want to be with me anymore that she didn't love me and i did nothing for her or the kids. 

"I love u hunnie!!! Can't wait to cuddle!!! And wanted to say thanks for everything ur amazing the girls and I are very lucky!!!! We love u daddy!!! And can't wait to spend many years with u!!!"

Apparently many years with u means 2 more weeks in her time. LMAO


----------



## FrustratedFL (May 18, 2011)

"Accidents Happen... Sorry!"


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

His: "I love her but not like I love you my wife"

WHAT THE FUUUU...


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

You never trusted me, you accused me all the time, you are jealous. I havnt done anything wrong, YET....


----------



## MrQuatto (Jul 7, 2010)

my wife told me her EA was "Her version of Porn".


----------



## Mr_brown (Oct 17, 2011)

Ex wife said ” You'll do for now”


----------



## forever learning (Sep 28, 2010)

we are just friends...

Im not like you I wouldn't do that

If you wouldn't have done what you did we would be fine your the reason I did it

I'd come home if I could


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

My ex H:
"I have not been happy for years" 

yet never indicate any of that either by words or actions. In fact he acted completely opposite of that. Oh and when I asked him if there was someone else in his life he said no but looking in the floor.


----------



## always_hopefull (Aug 11, 2011)

My exh says some good ones these are my favorites...

"it's not my fault your hurting, it's your choice, I'm not responsible for how you feel, only you are"

"But I've been good for a year", when he had been on a dating site two weeks earlier.

"I can't prove it was my first time on a dating site because I delete my browser history out of habit"

"you just have to trust me"....I lmao at that one

My favorite...."spending large amount of money on you feels like a waste to me"


----------



## thegreatsideswipe (Jul 18, 2011)

My ex wife said this after i found out about her ONS with a neighbour which turned into a PA

"He just moved in , I was just trying to make him feel welcome"


----------



## BradFreebird (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't know if this is a common thing to say or not. I'd just found out she'd carried on with yet another man, maybe physical and she definitely allowed him to put his hands on her and look at her.

I asked the usual, "How the hell could you do that!?"

She replied, "What did you expect, he was my type. You should have known what would happen."

I'm flabbergasted at this point, walk away. Come back later and ask her to explain herself, about him being her "type."

She said, "Look, alright, he's my kind of man, tall, Latin or Italian, darker skin, olive, with darker hair. He's my type."

I should probably claim that I'm paraphrasing here but this happened two years ago and I'm pretty sure these are her exact words, and I'm sure I'll remember them years from now.

Anyway, I'm not any of those things. I'm pale, average height, light hair. But it was good to find out that part of our trouble is that the woman I married 10 years ago has a certain "type."


----------



## Twistedheart (May 17, 2010)

"I want to feel loved"

"I want to feel appreciated"

"I have not been happy for years"

"I need you to move out so I can decide what I want"

"I'm going to the gym" "I'm going to work out" (at very odd times)

"I'm going out with the girls from the gym"

"I'm going to a concert with so and so girls and it's over +hours away and we're staying the night"


Edit: I know there was much much more but without thinking real deep and getting all worked up about it this is what comes to mind quickly.


----------



## RadicallyAccepting (Oct 19, 2011)

ing said:


> My response.
> 
> " I am sorry that my pain was inconvenient for you."


I'm stealing that one! :rofl:


----------



## RadicallyAccepting (Oct 19, 2011)

Twistedheart said:


> "I want to feel loved"
> *Check*
> "I want to feel appreciated"
> *Check*
> ...


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

When I asked my ex-wife why she betrayed me when the two of us were so in love with each other, she said:

"*Every time I was with him - having sex - I was thinking of how much I loved you*"

:scratchhead: :wtf:


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

YOU'RE trying to make this ugly, I wasnt going to but now YOURE trying to...
----make it ugly? umm... 
Just think on that for a minute. The complete grasping at straws to all in one statement shift blame, lessen the negativity of what she did, and accuse me of something ... Oh how I am so glad to pass on that baton....


----------



## ThinhMan (Oct 14, 2011)

All of the above + "You destroyed this family"


----------



## Oregon38 (Sep 19, 2010)

The day my ex wife told me she wanted a divorce my daughter's guinea pig died. My daughter and I were sitting there crying and putting the guinea pig in a box.

Ex wife: "Do you both mind if I go to the gym?" (which meant, meeting my new 25 year old mexican lover)


Another one. Ex wife told me: "I never wanted anything bad happen to you!" 

Well, she set me up, got me arrested and put in jail. WTF??? How much worse can it get?


----------



## Romeo_Holden (Sep 17, 2011)

If i got a penny for all the ish she said... sigh....

Of all the things the human mind is capable of rationalizing has got to be the most astounding, it allows even the very worst of people to have self esteem...


----------



## yogachick (Aug 9, 2010)

"You're making a really big deal out of this"

"If you hadn't been bugging me about not taking my (bipolar) medication this would never have happened"

"I just wanted to see if I could get a younger woman"


----------



## always_hopefull (Aug 11, 2011)

RWB said:


> When I finally caught my wife after years of serial cheating (3 OM over years)...
> 
> She was trying to make feel better about her cheating (i guess???).
> 
> ...



RWB I think your wife and my exh are related. Add the statment "there were plenty of times I never cheated when out of town"....


----------

